

Unknown Mathematician Proves Elusive Property of Prime Numbers - JDGM
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/05/twin-primes/

======
JDGM
I remember we were talking about this last week, and I've submitted this
particular link for the usual reason I submit a link: that I'm interested in
the HN comment thread it may spawn.

In this case I find it rather bizarre that the Wired article has framed it in
this way ("Unknown Mathematician") and then instantly (first paragraph) gives
us this:

"a 50-something lecturer at the University of New Hampshire named Yitang
Zhang"

So...a university lecturer...? Is "Unknown" really appropriate here? He's
hardly Ramanujan!

The piece is a fairly nice write up for the layman, in the usual style of such
things (sometimes I feel Simon Singh _invented_ that style - of course he
didn't, but you know what I mean), it's just the angle they've gone for seems
curious. I guess it's original (?).

